# Fixed Blade For You



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Cat-In-The-Hat on beer...Fixed Blade this beers for you :wink: :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Mmmmmm Beeeeeeer! :lol:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Mmmmmm Beeeeeeer! :lol:


Speaking of Beer have you tried the lime bud light. Me likey *()* *OOO*


----------



## 2-Fer (Oct 29, 2007)

Why would you ruin a perfectly good beer by putting lime flavor in it?


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

2-Fer said:


> Why would you ruin a perfectly good beer by putting lime flavor in it?


+1000


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Beer.....with a pinch of Sprite also is quite good !!

Drink a little....then lean your head back and spit straight up! Oh....the beer and Sprite on your face is _very_ refreshing !! 
Of course....the more you drink, the better this works... *\-\* *\-\*


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

still dosnt make that diet stuff drinkable _/O


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bowhunter3 said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Mmmmmm Beeeeeeer! :lol:
> ...


thats stuff is pretty good. I had some up camping.But I still like bud light and micholob that stuff is pretty good.


----------

